# Ajax in the woods



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My mom borrowed my good camera for a trip, so I've been working with my "old" (three years) point-and-shoot for the last few weeks. I haven't been all that happy with the pictures recently, but I was so terribly proud of this one I got of Jax today that I just had to post it. It's my new favorite shot of him.










There've been quite a few Jax threads already if you want to see more pics:
Swimming season is here
Ajax's first swim
Ajax attempts another swim
Ajax: Slavering hell puppy

If you want to follow our whole story, try www.tippykayak.com.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree - it is an excellent shot! I love the small punch of colour with the flowers in the bottom left...also how the light hits his face...just beautiful!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AMAZING! You should be proud! That is a fabulous capture!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What an amazing picture.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the intense look on his face! great picture!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

It's evident why this is your favorite photo of Ajax...thus far. Amazing shot of your handsome boy!!

~Jackie


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Your two of some of my favorites around here. I am so glad that his white patch it sticking around - it's one of my favorite "secret" features on a golden. I dream of having a white spotted one someday. 

He is so handsome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great photo, Brian! Ajax looks noble with that serious look on his pupper face, and also like he is a wild child who live in nature. 

How is your sister's pup Ojo doing?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

yep you got a really nice pic with that one................very nice !!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice photo!!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photo of a very handsome guy!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture (as always!). I love his pi chest.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow thats a nice pic love all the green and the flowers...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You caught a quintessential expression on your pup....I love it!
And he was sitting still?!?!? lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is a great picture of Ajax, I can see why you love it. Such a handsome little guy and reminds me of my girl Katie that I had years ago.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Great photo, Brian! Ajax looks noble with that serious look on his pupper face, and also like he is a wild child who live in nature.
> 
> How is your sister's pup Ojo doing?


Ha! He is kind of a wild child, but we've been getting him enough exercise (Comet gets a big shout out for doing his part on that one), so he currently has good outlets for that extra puppy mischief, like wading chest-deep in lakeside muck and chewing on the rotting leaves.

Ojo's doing well. He lives on the edge of a protected wetlands area, so he gets to chase rabbits (though they're working to break that habit) and play with lots of kids and dogs in his neighborhood.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, even though it is a point and shoot camera the picture turned out well..... How stunning Jax looks.



tippykayak said:


> My mom borrowed my good camera for a trip, so I've been working with my "old" (three years) point-and-shoot for the last few weeks. I haven't been all that happy with the pictures recently, but I was so terribly proud of this one I got of Jax today that I just had to post it. It's my new favorite shot of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Wow, even though it is a point and shoot camera the picture turned out well..... How stunning Jax looks.


Thanks. I get down on it because it's not as flexible or good with lighting as my DSLR is, but it's quite a nice tiny thing with a Zeiss lens, so it does take nice pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot of Ajax. Love the bright green in the background and the intense expression on his face.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

moverking said:


> You caught a quintessential expression on your pup....I love it!
> And he was sitting still?!?!? lol


Ha! I saw the flowers and the dappled sunlight and used it as a chance to practice his "stay" while I tried for a good picture. He's looking to the left because Comet and Andy are catching up to us. He kept his stay, though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent pic! Jax is a lucky boy!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Beautiful picture (as always!). I love his pi chest.


Ain't it great?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Great photo, Brian! Ajax looks noble with that serious look on his pupper face, and also like he is a wild child who live in nature.
> 
> How is your sister's pup Ojo doing?


I ended up using "wild child" as the title of the blog post that had that picture.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

An adorable pic of Ajax, Brian. You will treasure that always. : )


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ajax's Uncle Finn maybe an older guy now, but he retains his inner Wild Child.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I think I've said this before, but I just adore his white belly. My first Golden had a white belly and I'd love to have another red Golden with white belly someday  There's something very special about them!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Ajax's Uncle Finn maybe an older guy now, but he retains his inner Wild Child.


Right down to the burrs in the ears. What a beautiful guy Finny Whiteface is.


----------

